# Revenue Codes for ASC"S



## TWIEGANDT (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

     Does anyone know where I can down load or buy  a 2008 Revenue Code list for freestanding ASC's?

Thanks,

Terri W


----------



## mbort (Jun 27, 2008)

The UB-92 editor book by Ingenix (I believe) has all of the revenue codes in it.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 27, 2008)

I found the list by googling it.  I dont remember what I put in, but try it.

Machelle


----------



## mbort (Jun 27, 2008)

I did find a few lists by searching the internet but every one I looked at, I found to be incomplete and missing some valuable rev codes for ASC's (ie 276, 278, 320) so be careful.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 30, 2008)

This may or may not be helpful...

http://www.tools4coding.com/

"Student version of DRG list" is free.


----------



## rarthur (May 7, 2009)

*Revenue code 905, 906 and 907*

Can anyone tell me how these codes are used 905, 906 and 907? Is there any guidelines on how to use these codes? If so, where?


----------

